# well boys we tore that river up!!!



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

I am telling yall the one i lost was huge!!!!

Kevin when you catch that sucker i wanna see the picture he was at least 22"

well thanks for the help this morning, it was fun 7:00 pm 

making tacos and drinking margaretas.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great report,LOL.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh come on, we need a better report than that!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok heres a sligtly more detailed report....

All boats weighed in their limit... Young Whiskers and I caught 35 smallies, and a carp.. We had a solid limit 3 nice fish...no kicker fish....lost the one i needed an hour prior to weigh in.... we ended up with a respecatble 3lbs 4 oz. and took 2nd place

Slep had one really nice fish and two others that filled his limit and one of his fish tied for big fish. His weight was 3 lbs 3 oz... finished 3rd

LMR smallmouth and his partner had 2 lbs 13oz......and kevin landed a 9 lb carp and had everyone fooled as he goes down the river bragging about his claim of catching the "BIGGEST" fish of the day.....hahahaha...they finished 4th

And the winners had 3 lbs 8 oz with the other tie for big fish as their kicker fish....This was redtail matt and his partner... I think they had told me they caugt like 13 fish or so...Congrats guys!

It was a lot of fun guys... we are giong to have to do this again!!!! i hope i was accurate on the fish counts and weights.. I appologize if anything was wrong....


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

We had a great time on the river. It was nice to fish a new stretch. We could have used a few more inches of water to make the river more floatable (300 lbs in the rear of a canoe makes the bottom drag a BUNCH) My partner (Musky Hunter) caught a gar, it was cool, I have never seen one and he had never caught one, so a few firsts. I want to thank Slep for getting this thing going and LMRsmallmouth for the last minute directions. We should get another one going on the GMR somewhere. Dont know where or when but I would like to do it before the season gets too cold. Thanks all, Matt


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i would also like to add another thank you to lmr for all the help setting this up! the spring turny was the insperation and i tryed to follow his example


P.S. that fish i lost was huge!!!!!

http://www.miamiconservancy.org/flood/pdfs/gmr_map.pdf

here is a map of gmr link lets start planing to do it again i will fish river until the temps don't get into the 60's


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks to all for getting this tournament started; had a great time for fishing the LMR for the first time. We had 3 pounds 11 ounces by the way. Our big fish was 15.5" and 1 pound 7 ounces. My parter (redtailmatt) and I wound love to get a tournament started on the Great Miami River somewhere between Sidney to Tipp City; great quality smallies in the GMR. 

Good Fishing,
John


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=28140&cat=500

Pic of gar.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time. I am jealous, wish I had come instead of trying my luck with the Squirrels Saturday morning. I am in next time for sure.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok Guys.....
Sorry it took me so long to post these, I got home from the tourney and felt really sick to my stomach so I have been on the couch for 2 days. Feeling better so I might go out today!!
Anyway, here are a few pics from the tourney for you. Congrats to John and Matt for being the winners and John for big fish (tie). Just like all the tourneys in the past, this was a blast. We seem to be getting "regulars" to show up to the tourneys and I know that everyone is having lots of fun. I cant wait till the next one!! Lets set this up! (I can't win em all...hehe)
Slep....When I catch your fish I will send you a pic....then show you that it was only a 17"er...hehe
Here you go boys, enjoy...Had a blast! Too Bad my carp wasn't a smallie!! Was a fun fight, but I was bummin


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Great Pics!! Looked like fun, when's the next one?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

What strecth did you guys end up fishing?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

We fished Morrow to S. Lebanon


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought I saw an unusual number of cars at the canoe launch in South Town this last weekend.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

....and I caught that carp in your backyard....which I am sure you have caught plenty in...lol


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I have never caught a carp from the LMR. I did catch a smallmouth buffalo at Foster a few years ago though.

I've been thinking about starting a baiting campaign at the canoe launch but the water in South Lebanon is quite shallow.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I would like to give them a try sometime...I am sure you have a thing or two you could teach me. The fight the other day was something to remember!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd probably create more confusion than anything else  Euro-style carp angling is such a different concept from what we are used to.


----------

